# seit 2014 Verbot der Mitführung lebender Fische in NRW



## rheinfischer70 (12. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
habe gerade wieder gelesen, dass seit 2014 in einer Verordnung zum Landesfischereigesetz die Mitführung lebender Fische verboten ist. Wurde damals von Olaf Remmel in Kraft gesetzt, angeblich um die Verbreitung invasiver Arten zu verhindern (wahrscheinlich Grundeln und weitere).

Weiß jemand, ob unsere Verbände dies damals unterstützt oder dagegen protestiert haben?
Der lebende Köderfisch ist verboten, wenn ich aber für meinen Teich Fische mitnehmen möchte, darf ich das nicht. Ich darf aber in die Gartenabteilung des Baumarkts geben, mir nach belieben exotische Arten kaufen und mitnehmen?
Anhand von Störhybriden, Goldfischen und jetzt auch Drachenwelsen in unseren Gewässern frage ich mich, ob der Angler das wirkliche Problem ist.


----------



## kati48268 (12. Januar 2019)

Ich verstehe die Regelung so, dass dies nur für den Transport von lebenden Fischen gilt, die als Köderfische verwendet werden sollen. 
Wenn ich eine Karausche, ein Rotauge,... für den Gartenteich mitnehme, ist diese ja nicht als Köder gedacht. Müsste ich vermutl. im Fall eines Verfahrens glaubhaft darstellen können.

Wortlaut §6 Abs. 2 LFischVO:
"Lebende Köderfische dürfen nicht mitgeführt und nicht zum Fang von Fischen verwendet werden."

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die NRW-Verbände dieses Verbot unterstützt haben, sie zumindest nicht dagegen protestierten, kann mich an eine mündl. Äusserung auf einer LV-JHV erinnern, habe aber keinerlei Belege.


----------



## Peter_Piper (12. Januar 2019)

Ich behaupte bei absoluter Ahnungslosigkeit jetzt einfach mal, dass die LFischVO bei Tierhandlungen/Aquaristik und Baumärkten mit Fischabteilungen nicht greift.


----------



## Grünknochen (12. Januar 2019)

Man muss keine Ahnung haben. Im Regelfall reicht gesunder Menschenverstand. Und den hast Du: https://www.lgl.bayern.de/tiergesundheit/tierschutz/transport/fische/index.htm

Das gilt im Übrigen selbstverständlich sowohl für den Transport von Besatzfisch zum Gewässer sowie auch dann, wenn Du als Angler Fische entnimmst und sie zwecks Besatz zu Deinem Gartenteich bringst. In keinem dieser Fälle handelt es sich um Köderfische...


----------



## porbeagle (14. Januar 2019)

Deshalb verkauft unser Örtlicher  Angelshop auch nur Teichfische.

Rotaugen , Schleien , Karauschen etc in den größen Hechtteichfisch oder Wallerteichfisch


----------



## rheinfischer70 (16. Januar 2019)

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, über ein Transportverbot von Köderfischen abgestimmt zu haben, noch kann ich mich an einem Aufschrei unseres Verbandes erinnern.
Ich bevorzuge es, Köderfische lebendig mitzunehmen und nach Bedarf zu benutzen. Niemals lebendig, sondern nur tot.
Eingefroren sind die nicht so fängig und fliegen vom Haken


----------



## Deep Down (19. Januar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, über ein Transportverbot von Köderfischen abgestimmt zu haben, noch kann ich mich an einem Aufschrei unseres Verbandes erinnern.
> Ich bevorzuge es, Köderfische lebendig mitzunehmen und nach Bedarf zu benutzen. Niemals lebendig, sondern nur tot.
> Eingefroren sind die nicht so fängig und fliegen vom Haken



Ja und weil Du Ihnen vor bzw bis zum Abschlagen noch den Transport zumutest, soll das eben nicht sein! Btw: Was machst Du mit den Überlebenden nach der Bedarfsdeckung? Wieder mitnehmen oder ins Gewässer kippen?


----------



## Pescador (20. Januar 2019)

Deep Down schrieb:


> (...) Was machst Du mit den Überlebenden nach der Bedarfsdeckung? Wieder mitnehmen oder ins Gewässer kippen?


Lebende mitgebrachte Fische in ein Gewässer einzubringen ist soweit ich weiß nicht zulässig.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (22. Januar 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Lebende mitgebrachte Fische in ein Gewässer einzubringen ist soweit ich weiß nicht zulässig.


Genaus so ist es. Deswegen werden die Köderfische auch wieder mit nach Hause genommen. Besser, als 5 eingefrorene Fische mitzunehmen und anschließend zu entsorgen, weil nur 2 benutzt wurden und nichts gebissen hat. Leider ist es so üblich geworden. Die meisten toten Köderfische landen leider unbenutzt ins Wasser oder ins Gebüsch und sind damit auch potentielle Krankheitsüberträger.


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Januar 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Deswegen werden die Köderfische auch wieder mit nach Hause genommen.



Ja von dir vielleicht, aber du weißt ja selbst, dass in der Praxis doch von Einigen die überzähligen Köfis dann ins Gewässer entsorgt werden.
Und um genau dies zu verhindern und damit den Transport von lebenden Neozoen (Grundeln z.B.) von einem ins andere Gewässer zu verhindern, wurde diese Gesetzeskrücke in die Landesfischereiverordnung geschrieben.
Dies finde ich übrigens vom Ansatz her richtig!



> wenn ich aber für meinen Teich Fische mitnehmen möchte, darf ich das nicht.



Da sich diese Verordnung aber nur auf Köfis bezieht, sehe ich kein generelles Verbot zum Transport von lebenden Fischen, z.B. für den Gartenteich/Aquarium, zumal man als Angler ja auch noch vom Gesetzgeber als sachkundig bezeichnet wird.
Aneignungsberechtigt ist man als Angler ja auch, zumindest wenn die Fische einem Gewässer entnommen werden für das man auch eine Angelkarte besitzt.
Vorausgesetzt natürlich, ein solcher Transport verläuft ordnungsgemäß, also geeignete Behälter, Sauerstoff, keine überlangen Wege usw..

Jürgen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (23. Januar 2019)

Bitte beachten: Das Mitführen von lebenden Fischen, wird von den Gerichten sehr kritisch gesehen. Ich hab schon Urteile gelesen, in denen Angler wegen Verstoßes gegen §17 TSG verurteilt wurden, weil Gutachter im Prozess der Auffassung waren, dass der Köderfisch im Eimer gelitten hat. Eine ausreichende Größe des Behälters und eine zuverlässige Sauerstoffzuführung sind hier absolutes Muss. Bereits die Verwendung eines Behälters für Kamm- und Rundschupper kann, je nach Gutachter, problematisch sein. Die gehören im Übrigen auch nicht gemeinsam in einen Setzkescher. Wo das Mitführen von lebenden Köfis verboten ist, sollte man es auch lassen. Auch dann, wenn es "nur" nach der jeweiligen Gewässerordnung verboten ist.


----------

